# Seeking gamers in the Marietta Ga area



## Aeson (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm looking for gamers in the Marietta area. I will host the game at my home. I am open to any kind of game. I'm in the mood at the moment for a scifi or super hero game. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 19, 2004)

I guess I could add my email to this so folks can contact me directly. battana@yahoo.com


----------



## Aeson (Jan 22, 2004)

An update on my search. I have one possible three players for a Forgotten Realms 3.0 game. We will be playing at my home. If anyone is interested in joinings the game should be starting the weekend of Feb. 7. Email me at battana@yahoo.com if you want to join or have any questions.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 8, 2004)

*update*



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> An update on my search. I have one possible three players for a Forgotten Realms 3.0 game. We will be playing at my home. If anyone is interested in joinings the game should be starting the weekend of Feb. 7. Email me at battana@yahoo.com if you want to join or have any questions.




I several players but I'm always on the lookout for new ones. If anyone is interested you can email me at battana@yahoo.com


----------



## Aeson (Feb 12, 2004)

*update*



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I several players but I'm always on the lookout for new ones. If anyone is interested you can email me at battana@yahoo.com




I have two regular players and three on/off players. I would like to find one or two more regular players. The game is still new and you have a chance to get in on the ground floor.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 18, 2004)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have two regular players and three on/off players. I would like to find one or two more regular players. The game is still new and you have a chance to get in on the ground floor.




I'm the only one replying to my post. How sad. This is another update. Our game started as a D&D but changed to Star Wars. Some of the faces have changed also. I'm still looking for people to join us. We are playing in the New Jedi Order setting. I have a couple of jedi but more the merrier. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 23, 2004)

spiralbear on Yahoo GM's a SW game in Dunwoody. but he doesn't have transportation so has to do it at his place.

also try contacting Chobemaster on the WotC community boards. he might know a player or two.

and www.accessdenied.net and 
http://boards1.wizards.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=347

are two other places to check for gamers.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 23, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> spiralbear on Yahoo GM's a SW game in Dunwoody. but he doesn't have transportation so has to do it at his place.
> 
> also try contacting Chobemaster on the WotC community boards. he might know a player or two.
> 
> ...





I've gamed with spiralbear. He's good. Scheduling problems forced me to leave his group. I'd give him a thumbs up.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 24, 2004)

got an email yesterday from an old DM/fellow player of mine.

he knows a guy looking for a Non-D&D game. but i don't know the specifics on the guy other than his email.

i'll let you know more when i hear back from him.

edit: got an email from the guy. i sent him a link to this thread and your email addy. hope things work out.


----------



## drib (Mar 29, 2004)

*I want to play SW RPG!!!!*



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm the only one replying to my post. How sad. This is another update. Our game started as a D&D but changed to Star Wars. Some of the faces have changed also. I'm still looking for people to join us. We are playing in the New Jedi Order setting. I have a couple of jedi but more the merrier. If anyone is interested let me know.





Hi Aeson,

I live close by and I am very interested in a good regular Star wars RPG d20.
I'll have to say that i am a beginner but am very familiar with the SW universe and facts - read many books, magazines, kiterrature etc.
Let me know ASAP
SEND ME AN EMAIL TO: donnaribaric@bellsouth.net
Thanks
drib


----------

